# eye issues that results in death.



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

This is my third fish to get this eye injury and the last two died after a month. I have treated with maracyn and salt without any improvement.










Any ideas?


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Pimafix had worked for me.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Usually, increased water changes resulting in nitrates below 10ppm will allow the fish to heal on it's own. In cases where the eye has become infected, I recommend erythromycin.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

My Phenocilus seems to have the same eye issue as posted by lucid eye. Like a dull film over one eye and cloudy looking. IS this an injury or disease. Performing weekly water changes of 75% Nitrites at .10PPM, should I add salt, and meds as recommended. Your advice is appreciated guys as he is really starting to show some nice flecking and would hate to lose him. Thanks!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

If it doesn't clear up within 5-7 days following increased water changes, I'd medicate with erythromycin. Salt may irritate so I'd forgo in this instance.
Keep an eye on water parameters while medicating as erythromycin can be harsh on nitrifying bacteria.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

GTZ said:


> If it doesn't clear up within 5-7 days following increased water changes, I'd medicate with erythromycin. Salt may irritate so I'd forgo in this instance.
> Keep an eye on water parameters while medicating as erythromycin can be harsh on nitrifying bacteria.


So instead of a weekly water change how often should I perform a change? Also keep it at 75%?

Thank you!!!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Prior to resorting to medicating, I gauge the need for a water change by checking nitrate levels. If after a few days I'm seeing nitrates exceeding 20ppm, I'll do a 50% water change.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks i will follow your lead on this. Im still not certain if it is an injury or disease. Doesnt seem to be any sign of a tear just a white haze and the eye slightly bulging. Is there a disease that causes this or is it most likely an injury if you had to guess?
thanks


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I've seen it as a result of injury as well as poor water quality (my own unfortunately  ). In the latter instance, increased water changes to improve water quality was enough to allow the fish to heal on it's own. In the first instance, I had to medicate, after which it cleared up within 4 or 5 days in a hospital tank.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

GTZ said:


> I've seen it as a result of injury as well as poor water quality (my own unfortunately  ). In the latter instance, increased water changes to improve water quality was enough to allow the fish to heal on it's own. In the first instance, I had to medicate, after which it cleared up within 4 or 5 days in a hospital tank.


My tank is a 180 all male Hap setup. I dont have a hospital tank unfortunately. If I have to medicate eventually, can I treat the whole tank effectively? Do the meds you recommend stain the silicone?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Cost to treat 180g would be one deterrent. Assuming API Erythromycin, each box contains 10 packets, with one packet dosed per 10g, so you're looking at 18 packets at four courses, equaling 72 packages or 8 boxes at around $8-$10 each.
On top of that, erythromycin is harsh on nitrifying bacteria. I recommend buying a 10g (or other depending on the size of the fish), heater and sponge filter. The tank can be put away until needed. Same with the sponge filter, leave it in the 180g, or take the sponge piece and add it to your filtration until needed.
How long has the fish looked this way?


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

I noticed it the day of my post so now it is a couple of days. I will get a 10 gallon and take some of the material from one of my canister filters and put it in the ten gallon filter if I have to end up treating. No sense in messing up the main tank and creating another problem. Going to be fun trying to catch him, lets hope the water changes let him heal.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Quick update. The eye seems to be getting a little clearer. The water changes may be doing their thing! Very happy about this. Now if my Blue Dolphin Manda will eat all will be well again. Next issue to deal with.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

GTZ thanks for your help! Amazingly his eye is 100% clear today.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm happy to help and glad to hear that the eye has cleared up!


----------

